# All I want for Christmas...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What are you after this year?

Big things?

Small things?

World Peace?


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Excellent, i like this idea, might provide some inspiration for presents, struggling with what to get the family at the moment!

I would like one of those sony vaio laptops, as it seems from the advert, if you get one, you also get an Aston DBS, a gun, a beaufitul girl and are able to leap from tower cranes...!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

A Mulberry handbag!!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

A self portrait


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

...a Dukla Prague away kit. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A new house!!

At the rate our vendors' solicitors are working it looks like we may end up moving on Christmas Eve :evil:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

A week away from work.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Well I'm glad someone has asked, All I want for xmas is :

A new HP Laptop,

http://www.comet.co.uk/cometbrowse/prod ... sku=358355

and A Bose Life Style 48 surround sound system

http://www.bose.co.uk/GB/en/home-entert ... /index.jsp

Not a lot to ask for considering I've been a good lad all year

Oh, Sky HD would be nice too :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

All I want for Christmas is for it not to be sodding Christmas in the first place! I hate it! Bah humbug!!!!!!

:evil: :evil:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There are a few things I want this year, but as we're going away for Christmas, we've decided to only spend around Â£50 on each other.

So these come in at just over Â£50:









adidas Chile 62. Yes it's *another* pair of trainers (or daps as Mr Charlton insists on calling them) and no I don't care.

The other things are quite boring. As I'm now cycling further I need some more kit to keep my warm and dry in the winter:










Water proof gloves










Rucksack cover to keep me visible and my stuff dry.

Very dull.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> All I want for Christmas is for it not to be sodding Christmas in the first place! I hate it! Bah humbug!!!!!!
> 
> :evil: :evil:


Somebody give Phodge a happy pill :lol: 8)

I can't wait for Pauline Fowler on Eastenders to die !! You can keep the presents, this'll be the highlight of my Day :twisted:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Kell said:


> Rucksack cover to keep me visible and my stuff dry.
> 
> Very dull.


Looks quite bright to me :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

arf arf


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell

Some good offers here:

http://www.cyclesportsuk.co.uk/specials.php

I've just bought some of the Altura kit on special offer from them - jacket and Gloves


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nikon D80, 18-135 lens, 135-300 lens, SB-800 Flashgun and a nice wee bag to put it in!

Pweeeese Santa


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be well away from the relegation zone


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I want a Forever Friends Diary or a Country Companions one . 
Hubby can't seem to get me one anywhere and it is a yearly tradition pressie he gets me too  .

If anybody knows of anywhere please let me know  :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> To be well away from the relegation zone


Now that is a BIG ASK :lol: :wink:

I want and getting a new @ 40" TV but cant decide which one :? :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

davidg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > To be well away from the relegation zone
> ...


I'd like some DavidG keyrings for the TTOC shop please


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

whirlypig said:


> ...a Dukla Prague away kit. :roll:


  Half Man Half Biscuit [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

defo want this


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

My list says I would like Cameron Diaz

and the Jamiroquai best of CD

and some new ski gloves

and a nice tie

I've ordered / bought the latter 3 myself so I stand a chance of getting them


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> My list says I would like Cameron Diaz
> 
> and the Jamiroquai best of CD
> 
> ...


Does that Jamiroquai cd also have his latest track on also?  :-*


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Wii (yes, I forgot to pre-order and now they're out of stock everywhere)

All the new peripherals for X-Box 360.

My MK2 :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*All I want for Christmas...*

Is to no longer owe _quite_ so much money to _quite_ as many people :?

Or, on a lighter note...

A private plate for the car, N6 MTT, which is being ordered tomorrow I think.

Nick


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Does that Jamiroquai cd also have his latest track on also?  :-*


Runaway yes got it Monday very good.

A small gift for the g/f and i and donations to sspca peta etc


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just as i get some stock up you mail me more orders   

:wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I want a Forever Friends Diary or a Country Companions one .
> Hubby can't seem to get me one anywhere and it is a yearly tradition pressie he gets me too  .
> 
> If anybody knows of anywhere please let me know  :-*


Why don't you just tippex out everything you wrote in this years, and then change the days by one on every page ? 

Another great money saving idea from McDonald's :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I want a Forever Friends Diary or a Country Companions one .
> Hubby can't seem to get me one anywhere and it is a yearly tradition pressie he gets me too  .
> 
> If anybody knows of anywhere please let me know  :-*


your "hubby" hasnt been trying very hard. Google search, 2nd one down:
http://www.calendarclub.co.uk/xq/as...5CF30}PID=1/MGID.1009/IID.5783/qx/product.htm
Â£5.99 in stock

i hope you're really trying hard for his present :roll: do eBay sell lumps of coal? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

all i want for christmas

is our new kitchen to be fitted before 25th December! Mr kitchen fitter better keep his promise! :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I want a Forever Friends Diary or a Country Companions one .
> ...


WAWeeee  . You star I will tell him the website ... thank you :-*   . That's that sorted. Think I might now ask for another present also


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

...is a suggestion for something to get my wife.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> ...is a suggestion for something to get my wife.


Have you seen the thread about the new ipod with the special attatchment :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > ...is a suggestion for something to get my wife.
> ...


Are you emplying StuarTT may be inadequate?  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dotti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > StuarTT said:
> ...


No but you know what they say a change is as good as a rest


----------

